# Is this a reliable sorc



## glk2z (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried research stop clom solut? I want to run it for clomid seems ok and a decent price.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've only run their exemstane and it was good.


----------



## glk2z (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the qucik feedback anyone tried the clom solute?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 12, 2012)

There accurate is good but tastes gross!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2012)

Its good. Moving to research chems.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've always had good chems from RS.


----------

